# Synchro et autorisation Apple tv



## Le Baron (8 Mai 2008)

Hello,

Et bien voilà j'a craqué pour un Apple TV sur le refurb (125-. Chf) l'ai reçus aujourd'hui  

J'ai malgré tout plusieurs soucis tout d'abord  pour uploader des morceaux de musique dans la boite:

- Je dois obligatoirement faire une liste de lecture puis synchroniser ( à noter que j'ai choisis la synchro perso) ?

- En se  qui concerne les morceaux acheté sur le store dois je autoriser l'apple TV  si oui ou ? 
En effet il m'est impossible de lire (streaming, apple tv pas autorisée) ou d'uploader via liste de lecture des morceaux avec DRM :hein: 

Merci d'avance 

Le Baron


----------



## Le Baron (9 Mai 2008)

Et bien voilà c'est tout ok pour les autorisations j'ai tout simplement fait "autoriser cet ordinateur" depuis Itunes et hop tout est rentré dans l'ordre  

En fin de compte cela était simple comme d'hab' .

Bon week end

Le Baron


----------

